# (*&)*(&%*&%)&



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I just got a phone call from my dad. Last deer season we lost two tree stands to theifs. Dad calls to tell me that now the two left have been stolen. The first two were on the tree during hunting season. The next two were in a locked storage shed on my uncles farm. They hooked something to the door and ripped the hole door off of the shed. The worst problem was that all of these tree stands were made by my uncle. 100% aluminum, extra large platforms, swivel seats and well padded. We got the material from the steel mill that dat worked at when we made them. I am about to break some freaking idiots neck.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That really does suck. It sounds like you guys had some major time and money invested in those. I believe I would be getting the authorities involved. They may not be able to do anything but then again they may have info on other happenings in the area that they can link this to.

I hope something turns up with them. That is just a major bummer. This world is just way too full of worthless losers. I think maybe we better open a hunting season on them.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

That's not a good thing, man! I would want to shoot somebody too! Freakin weasels need a little dose of thier own medicine. I would bait those guys next time and make sure you get some film of them doing the deed. I would be more pissed becuase they were custom-built stands and they meant a whole lot more than they cost. 

Low-life scum. They are no worse than those freakin looters in NO.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

In my experience, it ain't really the value of what someone stole its the simple fact that they stole from you, or at least thats what really gets me fired up. Sounds like these stands were a little out of the ordinary so I think I would be spreading the word around town about them and you just never know, you might get a lead and you can go retrieve you stuff and knock the craps out of the thief(s).

Odd are, these people probably hunt real close to you...


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, sounds like they knew what they were and where they were. Sounds like a bunch of kids, possibly. I would put the word out. Maybe even offer a reward for info. Just don't say what the reward is. Good luck!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Stoner Bashin Time

:!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

We have already contacted the police and then had the gamewarden out. We marked all of our stands in a way that can not be found unless you know where it is. Besides you can spot one of our stands in a group of 1000 other stands. I came up with the plan for what I wanted in a tree stand. The came warden has some leads from around the area already. Another thing that got me going(it does not take much today) is that the sherif did not take any finger prints. They ripped the whole door off and flipped it over to get what ever they used to tear it off with out of the door. There would have to be some some where unless they wore gloves. I guess that there has been a some things missing form some of the farms around the area. The word is out that there is a low life idiot living around us. When we find out who it was I do believe that there is some hill billy justice coming his way. The game warden told us that every thing stollen around us was only hunting and fishing stuff. I was wondering why the still chain saw and weed eater were not taken. I will let you know haw this goes.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Man that kind of stuff just Burns my ARSE!! If the shed was locked and that was the only things stolen I would be thinking of two types of suspects; someone you knew stole from you or it was kids. I only say that because if they knew the stands were ther that's what the went for. If it were kids, teenagers probably, they did not steal the other things for the simple reason they would not know how to get rid of them.
I had my truck broken into several years ago and the only thing stolen were a bunch of cassete tapes and 2 truck speakers that were on the floor of the truck. I think it was someone who knew me and that's what really burns me up. They didn't get my 552 speedmaster that I kept behing the seat thank goodness!
Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was part owner of ( until last year ) 82 acres with a log house down in Guernsey County. We got broken into once and so we installed an alarm inside. The next time someone broke in the alarm went off along with a recorded message saying there was a breakin taking place at that time. The recording just made them think the police were being called. They put down the items they were about to steal and crawled back out through the broken window they came in through.
A short time later a man and his wife moved into a mobile home next door. Up until then there was no one within a quarter mile of our place. We have had no prooblems since they moved in. There are more thieves down there in the country than there are here in the suburbs. If your place is out by itself I guarantee it will be broken into and ransacked.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Dad called a little while ago and told me the not so good news. Evedently the word got around the hills that some things were getting stollen. Dad arrived at the farm to move hay this morning to find a pile of stuff in the driveway with this note attached. 
"MY boys took this stuff. I am taking care of them now and you will never here of them taking neighbors stuff again. I am sorry that this happened and my boys will be even sorrier." 
The trouble is that none of these guns, bows and tree stands were ours. The game warden and the cops believe that this is the stuff that had been stollen from other places. I am certain that our stands were taken by some local scum bag who new where to find things. 
I would not want to be the boys who got caught by their dad. I would not want to be the guys that took my tree stand either. My guess is that it is the people that stole the stands last fall. The other people stuff will be returned to them by the police. I will keep you posted.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

What a story! I think some boys are in for a major whipping. Kudos to the guy for trying to do the right thing. However, maybe the better thing for him to do would have been to turn them in to the cops and make them face their punishment there.

I wonder if perhaps the boys are the one that took your stands and that when the dad found out about the things they stole he just did not find out everything.


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Walter, what most people dont know is when you try to lift finger prints you need a smooth surface, almost like glass. If there is any type of texture you can't get the lift, all you get is the texture, also any amount of dust, dirt or water of any kind will ruin the print. On top of that not all police officers are trained to lift prints, or carry the equipment to do so. I cant explain what happened in your situation but I hope this information helps.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

We have had a lot of break ins around here. Some of them have been during daylight hours. I also lost a tree stand a few years ago and it was on my own property. The problem is the judges who just slap them on the wrists and let them off with probation. I now watch the court news and will vote against any bleeding heart judge. Where is hanging Judge Roy Bean when we need him?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If you have any hunting or fishing related items stolen call the local wildlife officer also. This will mean there are two agencies ( the sherriff and Wildlife ) watching for these punks.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

that is a story. Those boys will be sorry for sure...


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Ocdfishguy, thanks for the info on fingerprints. I think that the sheriff would have better served himself if had told us that. We all have been upset at him for not taking prints. I do believe that the boys who their dad caught will be in more trouble with their dad than the courts. You may have noticed that I said that we called the sheriff and the game warden. The game wardens in WV have more backing by courts and know more people than the cops. The game warden is a close friend and that helps. I just want to get my stands back and have some alone time with the theifs. Oh sorry,  I guess the political correct thing to do is to have the courts do their job. I am just not in the mood for the justice system to take it's time. I know that the justice system is the "correct way" but I just feel like I should be able to wrap my treestand around their head. I would be fine in giving up the tree stands for that.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think the boys fathers intent was fair and just. Too many people in todays society want to turn them into the police. The father sounds as though he will handle this situation without costing taxpayers a dime. Sorry about the treestands


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I agree squid 1. I would never have wanted to be on the receiving end of my dads punishment for something like what those boys did. I do believe that they did not steel our stands. Those boys are in going to have more put on them than the courts would have done. I called a few friends that are now spreading the word around about the tree stands. Someone knows something and it will come out. Tree stand thiefs should be delt with like horse thiefs were back in the old west.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe when they find the thieves they will let you put your stands up and use the thieves for target practice.


----------

